# River Lea through Luton - March 2009



## Els (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, this culvated river aint gonna win first prize in no beauty contest but it had to be done so me and Lutex went and did it.

Pics...


----------



## LutEx (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice shots Els, they turned out a lot better than mine!

The River Lea rises in the Marsh Farm and Sundon areas of Luton, before working its way through Leagrave and under Luton town centre, through a series of culverts I think I'll collectively call *HATTER'S* (now how original is that...)
From Luton, the Lea (known as the Lee further downstream) runs through Harpenden and down to Hertford, eventually joining the Thames at Blackwall.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow great pics


----------



## huffhuff (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one guys. I'll need to get me some bigger wellies


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

Love the wall with all the greenery at the top...it's well funky with those window/door openings and old piece of pipe. 
Nice lighting and pics, guys.


----------



## djrich (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pics, thanks


----------



## ricasso (Mar 27, 2009)

there's some nice shots there lads, seems hard to believe its the same river that runs through beautiful water meadows and is stuffed full with Barbel (private fishing  ) just south of Wheathampstead


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 28, 2009)

Great stuff guys. Els that 7th shot is cool, and I love the old pipework as well. Nice work!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent work you guys. Like both the brickwork (and liking the look of those windows halfway up the wall  ) and the concrete. The waterfall looks great down those steps. 

Good pics guys, I do like the look of this, didn't know it was there. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

